# Possibilities of work in NYC



## EBB (Aug 7, 2012)

So I recently moved to Manhattan with the girlfriend and I'm looking to get work, but not entirely sure where to start. I have a card for another local in IA and I recently became Martin certified, so I'm hoping that will go further with my oppertunity. But how likely will it be go help me get work? Any suggestions and whatnot on how to find a venue or a place to work?


----------



## Footer (Aug 7, 2012)

None of the NYC IA locals care that you have a card somewhere else. 

Your best bet is Frost (they will hire just about anyone for their overhire) and the other usual shops. Beyond that, there is always the off off broadway scene.


----------



## EBB (Aug 7, 2012)

Frost Productions? Do we have a member that works there? I'll go ahead and give it a look up in a bit. How exactly does one get into the broadway scene? Is it just know a guy who works at a theatre?


----------



## chausman (Aug 7, 2012)

EBB said:


> Frost Productions? Do we have a member that works there? I'll go ahead and give it a look up in a bit. How exactly does one get into the broadway scene? Is it just know a guy who works at a theatre?



Pie4Weebl.


----------



## Footer (Aug 7, 2012)

EBB said:


> How exactly does one get into the broadway scene? Is it just know a guy who works at a theatre?



http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/...9153-iatse-local-one-apprenticeship-test.html

Or you work for a non-union house and hope the union wants the house and you get your card.


----------



## EBB (Aug 8, 2012)

That apprenticeship test sounds a bit competitive. lol. And unfortunately 35k a year isn't that much. Especially if it's salary and I could be working 50 or 60 hours a week.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Aug 12, 2012)

Footer said:


> . Beyond that, there is always the off off broadway scene.



WANTED OFF OFF BROADWAY LIGHTING DESIGNER: REALLY EXCITED FIRST TIME DIRECTOR LOOKING FOR TALENTED AND PASSIONATE DESIGNER LOOKING TO MAKE CONNECTIONS, BUILD RESUME AND HAVE FUN. YOU WILL NEED TO HANG, PROGRAM AND RUN THE CONSOLE FOR 8 PERFORMANCES. WE CAN PAY A $50 STIPEND FOR YOUR TIME.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Aug 12, 2012)

EBB said:


> So I recently moved to Manhattan with the girlfriend and I'm looking to get work, but not entirely sure where to start. I have a card for another local in IA and I recently became Martin certified, so I'm hoping that will go further with my oppertunity. But how likely will it be go help me get work? Any suggestions and whatnot on how to find a venue or a place to work?


You decided to move to NYC and live in manhatten.... SIGH, good luck affording that one.

You could get started with these guys: https://www.facebook.com/pages/NY-Crew-Power-Production-Services-Inc/329946750644

If you want someone who cares your martin certified, you can go fix movers in a shop, maybe try See Factor or the gaggle of shops across the tunnel in jersey...


----------



## EBB (Aug 12, 2012)

Well I am doing work out of the state for some random bands and whatnot thankfully. I was just wondering if there was actually any work to be had at all with what I have under my belt. Plus affording isn't really the problem since it's all on her if I'm not living there much. haha. But ya. I thought when ever I got back into town that I might go to Barbizon or any other shops and see if they would be interested in having me around.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Aug 13, 2012)

EBB said:


> Well I am doing work out of the state for some random bands and whatnot thankfully. I was just wondering if there was actually any work to be had at all with what I have under my belt. Plus affording isn't really the problem since it's all on her if I'm not living there much. haha. But ya. I thought when ever I got back into town that I might go to Barbizon or any other shops and see if they would be interested in having me around.



Once you're in the club there is tons and tons of work if you are mildly competent, but I have no idea how to get into said club.


----------



## SteveB (Aug 13, 2012)

You can also hang out at Local 1 and get picked up as over-hire. I have actually known someone that did this a few years, was liked by any number of union facilities, worked a LOT, got her $35,000 for 3 consecutive years, came up for membership and was voted in. This particular person has marginal skill levels, IMO and is a total space cadet to boot, but shows up on time religiously, and keeps her mouth shut. So stranger things have happened


----------



## EBB (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you all for the advice. I plan to take up the overhire when I get back into town off of this small tour I'm on. Plus I've been told that being a card holder for another local will get me farther than coming in brand new. So hopefully that will come in handy.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Aug 15, 2012)

Call the BA before you get off tour. Let him/her know when you will be in town and then go in for an introduction. That way, if they want to call your local BA as a reference, you won't be waiting on that.


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 17, 2012)

Frost Productions New York Office is seeking freelance Automated Lighting Programmers who are based in the Tri-State area (New York, New Jersey and Connecticut). - Listing on Backstagejobs.com


----------

